# Air --- How To



## nortshore (9. März 2008)

Hey Leute!
fahre seit mehreren jahren dh und auch ein bisschen dirt...alles auf 26"...hab dann jetzt im herbst/winter festgestellt das park fahren auch geil ist und ein bmx ist auch in bestellung...problem ist: 
Ich versuche mich schon eine halbe Ewigkeit dadran Airs aus einer Quarter zu springen und es funktioniert einfach nicht!!! ich komme wenn überhaupt nur wenige centimeter mit beiden rädern übers coping hinaus!!! mir ist mal aufgefallen dass ich mich mehr von der quarter wegdrücke also wenn ich an einem bestimmten punkt bin mache ich wohl eine art bunnyhop 180 und lande dann immer sehr weit in richtung flat...
kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht tipps geben was ich verbessern könnte?? oder wie man das erlernen eines airs überhaupt angehen sollte?? 
danke im vorraus!!


----------



## Stirni (9. März 2008)

steil anfahren bzw. grade halt nich so schief dann hochziehen und bissele twisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (9. März 2008)

Hääääh?


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2008)

Yo, erstmal 180er in der Quarter üben bis der Bewegungsablauf flüssig ist. Dann langsam ans Coping rantasten, also immer zügiger in die Quarter reinfahren. Der Bewegungsablauf ist im Prinzip der gleiche, nur dass man, wenn man über das Coping hinaus rollt, weniger, bzw. gar nicht mehr hüpft. Also nur noch "twistet".


----------



## gmozi (9. März 2008)

Ahhhh  So liest sich das doch schon verständlicher, hehe.


----------



## Flatpro (10. März 2008)

schneller=höher? und das hüpfen lässt du wie gesagt weg und twistest dich halt ein wenig in der luft und kommst am besten schön mit dem vorderrad zuerst auf und dann hinterrad nachdrücken, dann verlierste acuh wenig schwung.


----------



## nortshore (10. März 2008)

ja vielen dank erstmal!!! haben sich ja so einige gemeldet!   
ich glaub da heißts einfach nur üben, üben, üben und irgendwann machts dann klick und dann klappts!


----------



## terrible (12. März 2008)

man muss sich halt nur trauen schnell anzufahren.am leichtesten lernst es an ner steilen rampe,da bleibst nicht so schnell mit dem hinterrad hängen.


----------



## lennarth (14. März 2008)

ich halts für sinnvoll das in soner kleinen skate-miniramp zu üben,wo du wirklich nur air bekommst wenn du mit bunnyhop rausspringst..


----------



## Flatpro (18. März 2008)

und schon wieder falsch, machste das ann ner richtigen bumste sofort ins flat


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2008)

klingt irgendwie logisch..okay flatpro hat recht,ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_slave (9. September 2010)

Du musst auf jeden Fall mit dem Hinterrad beim Absprung noch die Coping berühren und dann einlenken, aber wenn du das hinterrad so extrem ziehst, kommste weiter weg von der quarter und landest im flat.


----------



## holmar (9. September 2010)

zwei jahre zu spät und so?


----------



## DJ_BMX (12. September 2010)

Naja jetzt wird kein neuer Thread erstellt und es wird einfach hier nach gelesen. 

Jeden Tag eine neue gute Tat.


----------



## qam (13. September 2010)

Sicherlich wird kein neuer Thread erstellt. Sowas gibt es hier nicht. Hier wird nur die SuFu benutzt und nachgelesen.


----------



## DJ_BMX (13. September 2010)

Wie recht du hast.


----------



## 00helga (13. April 2011)

qam schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird kein neuer Thread erstellt. Sowas gibt es hier nicht. Hier wird nur die SuFu benutzt und nachgelesen.



Genau so ist es! 
Und zwar hab ich auch son Problem: den 180 inner Quarter krieg ich soweit gut hin (manchmal auch recht "großkurvig", aber dat wird schon). Komme aber einfach nicht übers Cooping hinaus. Wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach zu viel Schiss? Hab mir schon mehrere Videos "how to air" angeguckt und am Park die Jungs natürlich auch beobachtet. Aber irgendwie will das bei mir nicht funktionieren! Kopfsache? Hat irgendwer Tipps für richtig Doofe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chasseur (13. April 2011)

http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/ein-traum-rot.html
Hier, ein sehr guter Air how to hat mir auch geholfen, übersetzt heißt das:
Gerade anfahren vorderrad vor dem Coping hochziehen hinterrad einfach rollen lassen und drehen


----------



## RISE (13. April 2011)

So richtig warm werd ich auch nicht mit Quarterpipes, aber ein Stück übers Coping geht schon. Mein Tipp: nicht die kleinste schimmelige Quarter nehmen, die irgendwo steht. Bei uns im Park gibts kleine und große und an den großen ist es wesentlich angenehmer zu üben durch die längeren Transitions. Ansonsten ist das Dugan Video schon ganz gut, anfangs kann man auch etwas schräg anfahren und sich durch die Geschwindigkeit raustragen lassen.


----------



## fffoxhunter (21. April 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> So richtig warm werd ich auch nicht mit Quarterpipes, aber ein Stück übers Coping geht schon. Mein Tipp: nicht die kleinste schimmelige Quarter nehmen, die irgendwo steht. Bei uns im Park gibts kleine und große und an den großen ist es wesentlich angenehmer zu üben durch die längeren Transitions. Ansonsten ist das Dugan Video schon ganz gut, anfangs kann man auch etwas schräg anfahren und sich durch die Geschwindigkeit raustragen lassen.


 
Gut sind auch Quaters ohne oder mit flachem/schmalen coping. Ich hatte am anfang immer das problem, das mir das vorderrad am coping abpopte lol und ich dann in panik abgezogen habe.

Ansonsten hilft wie (fast) immer: Schneller fahren und mehr reinlehnen!


----------

